# Puppy weighed 9.5 [email protected] 8 wks 2 days.



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

We brought Ally to the vet today. She's 9.5 lbs. @ 8 weeks & 2 days old. Is that an average weight for our gsd puppy? Thanks in advance!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

If I remember correctly, Acheron was around 13 lbs. Koda was 10-11? And Nashoba was about 11.5lbs.


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> If I remember correctly, Acheron was around 13 lbs. Koda was 10-11? And Nashoba was about 11.5lbs.


Thanks you. I'm guessing she's pretty normal. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley was underweight. He was 6 or 7 pounds. I think your puppy is a normal weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

trcy said:


> Riley was underweight. He was 6 or 7 pounds. I think your puppy is a normal weight.
> 
> Thank you so much trcy!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmdurco (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine was 9 lbs at 8 weeks. She took off like crazy around 12-13 weeks. Right now at 17 weeks she is 34! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Army_Dog (Nov 10, 2013)

I wouldn't be too worried about her weight just yet. She still has not hit her growth spurts so it will balance out.
I found this pretty cool website if you wanted to see end weight (rough estimate).

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart


----------



## Gunnar_boy (Dec 30, 2013)

Gunnar is our first GSD (we currently have 2 Weimaraners ages 6 & 13). Gunnar seems to be on the big side and has huge paws. He was 12 lbs when he went to the vet at 5 weeks 6 days old. He will be 7 weeks tomorrow. 
I helped the Dam owner as I used to breed but decided to stop after 10 years. We brought Gunnar home at 6 weeks which was a better environment for him. He is doing wonderfully. He sleeps all night in his crate and is already going potty outside. 
I used the link above and it says he will be 106 lbs as an adult. I hope he doesn't grow too quickly. We are feeding him Blackwood which is a holistic food.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

At 8 weeks my boy was 10 pounds.

At 3.5 years old he's 25" and 76 pounds He's light on his feet and a awesome hiking camping buddy. We want our GSD to grow slow and steady.


----------

